# Party Ideas for 11 year old boy??



## QueeTheBean

My "un-typical" son is turning 11 soon and wants to have friends over for a party. We haven't done this for awhile--in the past he's been more of a loner type. I am excited that he wants to have friends over, but also really nervous about what to do with them! We don't have any video games, wii, etc.--don't even know what all that stuff is. My kids play in the backyard most of the time. I am afraid the other boys are going to be super bored.

I suggested a bowling or mini golf party, but he really wants the kids to come over. I might be able to come up with ideas for outside, but if it rains, I am at a total loss. Any ideas?

I am great at little kid parties, but this is new to me!


----------



## lorijds

I have an atypical child, but she's lucky to have atyical friends.

For her 9th birthday party, the party favors were candle lanterns, and we took an after dark walk through the cemetery next door with a part history lesson, part ghost story theme.

Last year for her 10th, we took the kids to a local nature park, went for a walk, ate muffins and ice cream bars (her choice), and everyone got a bandana, compass, and water bottle for party favors.

This year she either wants to have everyone over to play croquet (? where she got this idea, I don't know) or go on a tour of the humane society. Party favors will NOT be a kitten or puppy.

Mainly our kids have just had playing parties, with few activities. I've always had something planned, but in the end, they just go off and do whatever.

We don't have cable, tv, or video games either.


----------



## Jade Harvest

This game was a hit at my daughters 12th birthday party.(boys and girls)
We gave each child $700 in monopoly money. I would come out with a covered tray with an object underneath it. Then the bidding began! No one knew what was underneath the cover until the highest bidder won it!
I went to the dollar store for a lot of the items.
some were funny gag gift types, i did some candy too.
I think i did about 8 prizes,(there were 8 kids there, but not everyone won something, some kids won 2 items) the kids were having sooo much fun with it i probally should have had some more.
It was interesting seeing how differently the kids bid.
have fun


----------



## BAU3

I did a scavenger hunt for my ds's 11th b-day.. Of course we live in a small town so it was easy to let them go. I pre-arranged a few tasks a some local stores,etc. and they were gone for about 2 1/2 hours (two teams with 5-6 kids on each team). They loved it.

But maybe you could do something similar in your yard or inside..


----------



## Lil'M

We did a Survivor party one year in our backyard. (No voting off though) We split the kids into 2 teams and I made buffs from red or blue tropical fabric for them to wear. There was a scavenger hunt and a bunch of other games. Most of the games could be brought inside if we had too, but luckily we were able to do everything outside. It was a blast!


----------



## sewchris2642

For Dylan's 11th birthday, he invited one friend over. They played Legos, ate pizza, frosted and ate cupcakes and watched the 4th Indiana Jones movie. It was more of a play date than a party but it was what he wanted. And he said it was the best party ever.


----------



## foreverinbluejeans

My son had a Luau party. We had pizza with ham and pineapple and pineapple upsidedown cake. Everything was decorated and we played luau type games. Everyone had leias and my son and I wore a Hawiian shirts. It was January in Indiana.


----------



## tankgirl73

My son's 11th birthday was yesterday. We had a rock and roll themed party... where they played Rock Band on the Wii most of the afternoon. So, no help for you there heh.

When they weren't playing Rock Band, they were outside on the swings or in the tent (one of his birthday presents). Or eating cake. Heh.

We didn't do any organized games -- because I knew they'd be just on the Rock Band the whole time. If we'd needed something, though, I love the ideas of the scavenger hunt and the mystery-item auction!

You might also see if your son is interested in any of the games like Bakugon and Pokemon... if he's "atypical" he might not be, but you never know. My son manages to avoid most of that stuff but is CRAZY about Bakugon. If there is something he and his friends are into like that, then that could be a theme, just playing those games. Give out card booster packs as loot bags heh...

Movies are another good idea, if there's something they're interested in seeing. Pizza and popcorn, even with more than just one guest, can be lots of fun. Perhaps they can make their own pizzas -- you provide the crust and the toppings, and they put them together themselves.


----------



## vegasgrl

We did a solve-a-mystery party for my XSS's 10th birthday some time ago. The boys LOVED it. XH, XSD and I were also characters. But they were 9-11; I'm not sure when the cool factor for that stuff wears off for boys.

There are a ton of kits online and I'm sure at the local party store. Here's one link I found in a quick search:

http://www.mysterypartygames.com/


----------



## bestjob

The games that have been suggested sound really fun, especially the scavenger hunt and the auction.

I'm not sure if you have a date planned, but a surprise party is also fun. It takes on its own theme... "surprise, we're all here". It also lets you control the guest list if that is a problematic area of party planning for you.

If you have younger kids, they will want a surprise party, which will become more and more difficult. It is tough to surprise some people.


----------



## SandraS

Mine wanted (and got) a backyard campout for his 11th birthday. We set up the big tent in the back yard, gave them a cooler full of crap and a radio and some flashlights, kicked them out the door, and they had a BLAST! My oldest did the same, for his 11th and 12th birthday. I'm sure we'll be doing it again this year!


----------



## kennedy444

How about water.....have the boys bring squirt guns and have a bunch of hoses set up so they can refill and keep playing.
Water balloons?
Slip and slide?

Outside and busy sounds good to me.


----------



## QueeTheBean

OP here--thanks for all the suggestions! We are still in consideration mode. It is funny--this is the first year he has cared about what the other kids will think. Doesn't want anyone to see his room 'cause he thinks they'll think it is too babyish







& has nixed all my ideas for activites as they are apparantly uncool.

I just came up with a Mythbusters party idea--mentos & diet coke, fun experiements . . . he's thinking about that one. I never imagined this kid would EVER care what people thought of him. Guess that is puberty.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kennedy444* 
How about water.....have the boys bring squirt guns and have a bunch of hoses set up so they can refill and keep playing.
Water balloons?
Slip and slide?

Outside and busy sounds good to me.

I am also thinking of doing this kind of thing--just worried if the weather doesn't cooperate.

Thanks again, everyone . . . I'm still working at it!


----------



## sewchris2642

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueeTheBean* 
OP here--thanks for all the suggestions! We are still in consideration mode. It is funny--this is the first year he has cared about what the other kids will think. Doesn't want anyone to see his room 'cause he thinks they'll think it is too babyish







& has nixed all my ideas for activites as they are apparantly uncool.

I just came up with a Mythbusters party idea--mentos & diet coke, fun experiements . . . he's thinking about that one. I never imagined this kid would EVER care what people thought of him. Guess that is puberty.

Thanks again, everyone . . . I'm still working at it!









If you decide on the Mythbusters theme, you could add making a volcano and slime to your list of "experiments". Check out the Mad Science website for more ideas. http://www.madsci.org/experiments/


----------



## ruthigirl

I am in the same situation with my son, and I love the idea of a Mythbuster's theme! I'm running with that one. Thanks!


----------

